# Hybrid camping trailers



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking to see if anyone has owned one- the 16 to 18 ft camping trailers that have a pop out on one end or both- not a tent trailer. Just looking for Pro's and cons and what I should watch out for as I am looking for one. Thanks in Advance for any input


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Not positive, but I don't think you can use the popout in some of the places in Yellowstone and Glaicer parks. Friend used his parents a few times. He liked it. Took a bit more energy to keep warm on cold nights.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes- there are places that you can't use them but thinking it would be nice for fish/hunt trips


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

We have one and love it! It is a 23' with pop outs on the front and the back. It has a manual slide with a couch. It has plenty of room. Ours will sleep eight. It may take a bit more to keep it warm on cold nights, but we sleep great in the tent as it's a little cooler.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Another friend had one with tip out at both ends. Lots of room. Very easy to tow.


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

We take ours to Yellowstone all the time, just can't use it at Fishing Bridge campground. We have used it in cool weather and been fine. The only problem them is condensation dripping from the tents. You can fold up the tents and fold down the table and couch and it's like a regular trailer. 

You get a full size fridge and bathroom and more water capacity than a pop-up. Over all, we're satisfied with it.


----------

